# Pest Control



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

hi, we get a quite a lot of these tiny little black fly's in our apartment, mainly in the kitchen.
Anyone know a company that is reasonable to get rid?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

RPG said:


> hi, we get a quite a lot of these tiny little black fly's in our apartment, mainly in the kitchen.
> Anyone know a company that is reasonable to get rid?


There are some home remedies mentioned on this thread, might be worth a look:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/145628-tiny-black-flys.html


----------



## jamesclarke160 (Mar 26, 2013)

RPG said:


> hi, we get a quite a lot of these tiny little black fly's in our apartment, mainly in the kitchen.
> Anyone know a company that is reasonable to get rid?


There will be plenty of pest control companies everywhere. You can take help of local persons or even search in Google to find them. Best of luck.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I used Madras when I had pest issues and the little bug**rs disappeared after a few days. They sprayed little spots of gel in nooks and cranies in my apartment.


----------



## jamesclarke160 (Mar 26, 2013)

jamesclarke160 said:


> There will be plenty of companies everywhere. You can take help of local persons or even search in Google to find them. Best of luck.


Very nice I think I never used Madras but will surely try it now.


----------

